# Today I Got



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

A Box...........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> A Box...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can`t say how happy I am for you


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > A Box...........
> ...


Ta muchly!

Pics will be coming shortly


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


I await their arrival
















actually i`m waiting for Bill (aka Yoda aka The Git) to come round for my next lesson in how to post photos


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

All that waiting for an empty box Paul, you must be SO dissapointed...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Pieter









Well done Paul,I know how long you have wanted an IWC


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Come one then Mr C... what was in the box dammit!!!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Come on Paul, You've had it out of the box since 2:46pm. Take that IWC off your wrist NOW and take the Picture!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bloody hell Paul .... has somebody nicked it already


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK OK you impatient ba........ I mean people









Here's one to be going on with.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Paul


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

What a stunner.....Well done Paul
















Cheers Mal


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Paul.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Excellent Paul! The rubber strap looks fantastic. Very cool, does it mention 100 bar on the back or is it just REALLY understated?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fantastic Paul


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow, me want one!!!!!!!! Nice one Paul, very nice


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice one Paul. Congratulations!









john


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Many thanks lads.

To say I am happy with it is a slight understatement.

I usually like bracelets. However this is the most comfortable rubber strap I have ever felt. I'm surprised for the money you don't get a deployant. I don't intend to let that get me down though.

The watch is WR to 1000ft. The upper crown winds & sets, the lower one working the inner bezel.

I believe it it 42mm diameter.

The rest is a photo essay. Hope you like


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not the best pic but something about it I like. Me weird!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done Paul....Very cool


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thats it the Eco-zilla is yesterdays news







, thrown into the draw,forgotten


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> thats it the Eco-zilla is yesterdays news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully not, but for a few days yes.

I am getting a bit worried though, despite only having it a few hours. It's going to be big competition for the AP, GMT..............


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice Paul

does the dial change colour that much in real life, looks like 2 different watches.

Love those hands, so simple yet perfect.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


you poor man such tough decisions to make


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> very nice Paul
> 
> does the dial change colour that much in real life, looks like 2 different watches.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't.

Just a combination of my crap photography & the spotlights above my desk.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Iknow









My wife wonders now if you all think i'm just a flash git. I pointed out you wanted to see the pics.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You flash Paul?Never
















I looked on the IWC site the other day,don't they make the 2000m Aquatimer anymore?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> You flash Paul?Never
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think The Deep One is. This is 1000ft i'm sure.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> My wife wonders now if you all think i'm just a flash git. I pointed out you wanted to see the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way!














just a man who likes nice watches, you don`t try to lord it over everyone unlike that Stan with his Red Rekord


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> The watch is WR to 1000ft


I think that's 100BAR/1000 meters/3300feet.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Paul you bugger, that is a stunning looking watch old friend.









By the way, I love your box almost as much as Jason's.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> My wife wonders now if you all think i'm just a flash git.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only me then.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No Paul. You are not a git.

Roy is.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> No Paul. You are not a git.
> 
> Roy is.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Roy - you bugger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only joking Paul,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Only joking Paul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so. Some S**t stirrers about isn't there?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep we are Paul.









Roy and I are more mental than usual tonight.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Yep we are Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that.............


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The postoffice mixed our addresses again Paul. I passed on the Rolex but this time I'll fill a complaint.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

That is a very fine watch Paul. I love the IWC AT, would love to add the Coustau edition to the collection. Pockets aren't that deep though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> That is a very fine watch Paul. I love the IWC AT, would love to add the Coustau edition to the collection. Pockets aren't that deep though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron.

I looked at the Cousteau model. However been LE (1953) they have all been sold. Then I saw one photographed somewhere. Could have been the lighting but it didn't look as impressive as catalogue pics. I prefer the white markings anyway.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> The postoffice mixed our addresses again Paul. I passed on the Rolex but this time I'll fill a complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody useless aren't they









Try it for nothing. I doubt we share the same postman though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Impressive









Model : IWC Aquatimer Automatic 2000

Code : 3538-004

Category : Automatic

Size : Gents

Band : Black rubber strap

Description : The Aquatimer Automatic 2000 with black rubber strap. Mechanical automatic movement (Calibre IWC 30110, 28800/h vibrations, 21 jewels, 42 hour power reserve), Self-winding, Centre seconds with stop function, Date display,Mechanical rotating inner bezel, Screw-in crown, Convex sapphire glass, Push-button release safety clasp, IWC metal bracelet system. Water-resistant: 200 bar (2000 m), Case diameter: 42 mm, Case height: 14.8 mm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Beautiful watch Paul.









You really have some fine watches and your collection is quality over quantity which is always better IMO.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You have a lot of watches,don't you Neil?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, and they are all quality except for my "crap" box.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Â

You have a lot of watches,don't you Neil?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

I think there's an echo in here.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Echo echo


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Beautiful watch Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil.

That was the plan. 6 months or so ago I had about 30 watches. I now have 9.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Sorry, can't get these quotes to work properly anymore


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

neil said:


> Yes, and they are all quality except for my "crap" box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny cos mine are all crap except for my "quality box"


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ron Jr said:
> 
> 
> > That is a very fine watch Paul. I love the IWC AT, would love to add the Coustau edition to the collection. Pockets aren't that deep though.Â
> ...


Found that pic of the Cousteau. Not my photo but no name on it to credit it to.


----------

